# A hummer and her nest



## GAJoe (Jun 14, 2017)

You've seen this one in my last post. There's a trumpet vine growing in an old tree. I saw the blooms and remembered seeing humming birds at a trumpet vine earlier that week so I went over to take a look. Those little guys are hard to photograph when in stead of one feeder located where you plan to stand in the shade there's a hundred blooms scattered all over the tree and the sun beating down on the back of my neck. This was about twenty feet.


Then I found her nest; first one I've ever seen. You can see the spider silk that they use. She did a great camo job!


And got her in the nest. That gives uou a size refference. The nest is tiny but flexible. It can stretch with the size of the babies.


----------



## Gator89 (Jun 14, 2017)

Way cool!


----------



## GLS (Jun 14, 2017)

Amazing photos of an amazing bird.


----------



## Grub Master (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks for taking the time to take the photos and share.  Humming Birds are something else.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 14, 2017)

Nice pic


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 14, 2017)

Wow, those pics are amazing. I wasn't aware their nest was flexible.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2017)

Great pictures. Thank you for posting these.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 14, 2017)

Great shots,,,, I tried to get a H bird at our feeder the other day,,,, I wasn't fast enough,,,, but the H bird sure was,,,,


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 14, 2017)

Magnificent shots and great information.  Thanks.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 14, 2017)

Boy GA you got some really cool shots


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2017)

Amazing captures.


----------



## GAJoe (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks guys!
She's feeding babies!


----------



## oops1 (Jun 17, 2017)

That's pretty neat right there


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks for sharing these....really cool!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 17, 2017)

That is awesome! Cool lil birds!


----------



## Holton (Jun 18, 2017)

Very nice! Thanks


----------



## pdsniper (Jun 21, 2017)

I have only seen one hummingbird nest in my life and that was when I was a young teenager and it was at my Grandmothers Cabin
along the Loxahatchee river in Jupiter FL it was way cool, I wish I would have been into photography then, those are very cool pictures


----------



## Josey (Jun 21, 2017)

Very cool pics.  I always wondered where they went at night or when it is raining.

I've had my feeder out since April or May, and sadly have only seen one come to it twice.  Usually, they are buzzing all around, looking in my window and dogfighting each other for the feeder.  I wonder where they went.  Anyone else not noticing as many this year?


----------



## GAJoe (Jun 23, 2017)

thanks again!


----------



## GLS (Jun 23, 2017)

Keep a feeder filled and clean during the winter.  You might get lucky with winter western migrants.  I see them in my yard every few years.  Here's an article about DNR non-game division trapping western birds at my parents' home years ago.  That winter they had an adult Rufous roosting in a bare bush next to their bedroom window.  Nightly they'd witness him flying in, fluffling his feathers to release body head and going into a nightly torpor similar to hibernation.  He had the body color of a bright copper penny.
http://savannahnow.com/stories/122500/LOCbirdstory.shtml#.WUzpFmjys2w


----------



## GAJoe (Jun 24, 2017)

Seeing the baby hummer beaks. One's sticking out it's tongue.


----------

